# Is it possible to make a twisty puzzle in the shape of a 120-sided die? (disdyakis triacontahedron)



## vm70 (Nov 28, 2016)

A non-cuber friend of mine asked if it was possible to make a twisty puzzle in the shape of a 120-sided die. I said no, because I thought that twisty puzzles could only be made out of 3d shapes made out of regular shapes. I think I'm wrong. Is this actually possible? If so or if not, why?

Here are some links you might want to look at first.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disdyakis_triacontahedron
http://thedicelab.com/d120.html
http://geekologie.com/2016/04/thats-a-lot-of-sides-the-d120-a-120-side.php (warning: contains colorful language)


----------



## vm70 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nevermind, I just realized that there is one, the Big Chop / Stochastic Rails. http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=1500


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 29, 2016)

It's worth noting that there doesn't exist a big chop that works well at the moment. But someone on the twisty puzzles forum is working on one right now.


----------



## Beloved (Nov 29, 2016)

The big chop is not a disdyakis triacontahedron; it's just a dodecahedron with ten pieces on each face. I think it would be possible to make a disdyakis triacontahedron by modding a big chop though.


----------



## vm70 (Dec 1, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> It's worth noting that there doesn't exist a big chop that works well at the moment. But someone on the twisty puzzles forum is working on one right now.


Yeah, I noticed that too when I looked at its museum page. I hope that whoever's working on making a new Big Chop makes a better mechanism than Oskar van Deventer & Jason Smith (I respect these two people, but I really want to see a good mechanism).



Beloved said:


> The big chop is not a disdyakis triacontahedron; it's just a dodecahedron with ten pieces on each face. I think it would be possible to make a disdyakis triacontahedron by modding a big chop though.


I think that would be perfectly fine. My non-cuber friend just wanted to know if there was a puzzle like that; I just suggested a Megaminx shape mod, but he wanted every single face to move. Also, the Wikipedia article for disdyakis triacontahedron states that the Big Chop is the "'holy grail' for combination puzzles like the Rubik's Cube" (i.e. twisty puzzles).


----------

